# Alumacraft 1448 N.M. Custom



## FiveAlive (May 1, 2012)

Hello everyone, here's Nicholas from Italy once again!
I bought my new flatbottom Alumacraft 1448 in late january, and after two months and a half of hard work, I've finished the customization. I will use it with trolling motors only to fish in small lakes and rivers and to partecipate in the italian trolling motor bass fishing championship. 

Here's the out-of-the-package boat:
[IMG=Anonimo]https://s9.postimage.org/6dah6p7gf/Anonimo.jpg[/IMG]]

And here's the vessel after the modification:











While I was going on with the work, I took some photos. Here they are. You have to excuse me if I just put the link instead of the picture, but I already posted'em on Facebook and re-upload'em once again to another site would really took me a lot of time.

So, for those of you who are registered to facebook, CLICK HERE: www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3...55395356&type=3

On the contrary, if you're not a facebook user, here you have all the links:

*-WORK IN PROGRESS*


1) www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3...&type=3&theater

2) www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3...&type=3&theater

3) www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3...&type=3&theater

4) www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3...&type=3&theater

5) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

6) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

7) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

8 ) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

9) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

10) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

11) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

12) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

13) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

14) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

15) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

16) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

17) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

18) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

19) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

20) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

21) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

22) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

23) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

24) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

25) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

26) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

27) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

28) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

29) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

30) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

31) www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater



*-FINAL RESULT:*

FRONT DECK:

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

DECK:

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

LIVEWELL

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

TRANSOM VIEW:

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

BOW MOUNT TROLLING MOTOR BATTERY STORAGE:

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

CONTROLS:

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

FRONT CONTROLS:

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

FISHFINDER:

www.facebook.com/antiprayer?sk=phot...&type=3&theater

Hope you like it, let me know!!!!!!


AND HERE'S THE BOAT IN ACTION  :










GREETINGS FROM TUSCANY!!! :LOL2:


----------



## BinzlBrew (May 1, 2012)

Nice work. Do you have pics of the build itself?


----------



## FiveAlive (May 1, 2012)

I have put 31 pictures of the build. You can find all the links above.


----------

